# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik geloof in de risicotest van het ziekenhuis

## Leontien

3 januari 2011




> Door het invullen van een vragenlijst op internet kunnen mensen vanaf maandag nagaan hoe groot het risico is dat ze een van de 28 meest voorkomende aandoeningen in Nederland krijgen.
> 
> De test bestrijkt de aandoeningen die verantwoordelijk zijn voor zeventig procent van de totale sterfte in Nederland, schrijft De Telegraaf maandag.
> 
> Door ziektes als huidkanker of suikerziekte vroeg op te sporen kan beter worden ingegrepen. De test is ontwikkeld door het Bronovo ziekenhuis in Den Haag en is het afgelopen jaar getest onder 22 duizend patiënten bij zestien grote huisartsenpraktijken. Van de deelnemers besloot dertig procent vanwege de uitslag naar de huisarts te gaan. Daarvan bleek 38 procent inderdaad meer kans te hebben op nierschade, suikerziekte of hart- en vaatziekten.
> 
> De test kent twee varianten. Een gratis versie en een versie die twintig euro kost. De eerste test alleen test op hart- en vaatziekten, nierschade en suikerziekte. 
> 
> De tweede test ook op veelvoorkomende kanker en 25 andere aandoeningen. Het ziekenhuis pleit ervoor de laatste test in de basisverzekering op te nemen.


Bron: Nu.nl

Hoe denk jij over deze test? Zal het wat uitmaken of niet? 

Breng je stem uit en geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## stephanus1

> 3 januari 2011
> 
> 
> Bron: Nu.nl
> 
> Hoe denk jij over deze test? Zal het wat uitmaken of niet? 
> 
> Breng je stem uit en geef hieronder je mening!


Het meeste van de risicoos weten we eigenlijk al!
S.T.

----------


## dampie1

Het is en blijft een test natuurlijk, enkel èèn vraag had ik met nee beantwoord, maar de test gaf bij die vraag ja aan, tja, zo kom je er natuurlijk ook niet wijs uit.
En ik vind het jammer dat je voor Hart-, suiker-, nier-aandoening niets hoeft te betalen, maar voor de andere test wel, en kanker is toch naar mijn idee de ziekte die op de 1e plaats komt van de lijst voor meest dodelijke ziekten!!
Laat dan voor alles betalen/ of alles gratis!!
En idd zoals stephanus1 al aangeeft, er is al een hoop geschreven over de risico's!!
Het hele internet staat er vol van!
gr. Dampie

----------


## moemsi

Heb de algemene test gedaan. De uitkomst was niet verrassend. M.a.w. voor mij is deze test niet interessant. Maar wellicht geeft de andere test die niet gratis is wel voldoende inzicht. Als je goed met je gezondheid bezig bent is gratis test niet interessant.

----------


## mamier

Waar kun je die eigenlijk vinden? ik heb hem nog niet gedaan,maar bij het voorstellen heb ik geloof ik wel een behoorlijke lijt ingevuld met wat ik heb,t,is wel zat dacht ik,en ik word van de week weer op van alles en nog wat geprikt ook suiker dus tja.

----------


## moemsi

Je kunt hem vinden op
www.gezondheidsrisicotest.nl
Site is vaak overbelast.
Succes ermee

----------


## Ronald68

Test ff gedaan en was gezond, geen verhoogd risico, daarna nog eens gedaan met mijn oude gewicht en toen was het niet best. kortom het lijkt er op dat gewicht heel belangrijk is.

----------


## moemsi

Of de test wel of niet geloofwaardig is weet ik niet. Alleen vond ik de basistest niet zo belangrijk. Als je goed op de hoogte bent van bepaalde risico's dan weet je de uitslag al. Als je echt iets wilt weten moet je waarschijnlijk de andere test doen.
Van overgewicht, weinig bewegen en slechte voeding is bekend dat het slecht is voor hart en bloedvaten en nieren. Ook als iemand in de familie bepaalde ziektes heeft of had loop je risico. 
Als ik de andere test doe zal ik wel melden wat mijn bevindingen zijn.

----------


## essie79

Ik heb de test net gedaan en zou de niet gratis test ook wel willen doen. Maar aan de andere kant...als je niet gezond leeft dan weet je de risico's. Ik weet dat ik af moet vallen om mijn kans op suikerziekte te verkleinen, en dan kan ik het nog krijgen omdat het een erfelijk pakketje is. Mijn vader heeft het ook en die heeft altijd gezond geleefd, is nooit dik geweest en die heeft het ook gekregen.

----------


## ben0911

Als je tests ter beschikking stelt dan zouden die toch eigenlijk gratis moeten?
Zeker als een ziekenhuis deze testen heeft samengesteld.

----------

